# Rutenring locker > Was tun ???



## kkanone (12. Januar 2005)

Der 2.Ring meiner 270er Teleskoprute ist locker (unbeschädigt). 

Wie kann ich den am besten selbst wieder fest bekommen;+ 

Hab schon von Heißkleber und 2Komponentenkleber gehört/gelesen - hat hier ein hilfreicher Boardie eine entsprechende Anleitung (Schritt für Schritt) für mich ? 
> bzw welche Methode bevorzugt Ihr ?

Da ich ein kleiner Bastler bin |supergri freu ich mich schon auf die vielen Tipps.

#6 Ich zähl auf Euch


----------



## Börde-Pilker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Moin rheinangler-NOL,

Ich nehme in solchen Fällen immer Schraubensicherungslack. Das Zeug füllt den Spalt und wird schön fest. Man muß nur den überschüssigen Lack direkt abwischen, austrocknen lassen und schon ist das Problem erledigt.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## kkanone (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Servus Börde-Pilker

wie Schraubensicherungslack ? #c 

Ring abziehen > Lack auf den Blank > und dann Ring wieder drauf ? 

Oder soll ich anders tun ???


----------



## Börde-Pilker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

@ rheinangler-NOL,Ring abziehen, ein wenig Lack in den Ring laufen lassen und wieder draufstecken. Mehr ist nicht nötig. Der Nachteil bei Schraubensicherungslack ist allerdings: Willst du mal die Ringe wechseln ist es sehr schwer die alten Ringe wieder runter zu bekommen. Bei der Methode mit Heißkleber braucht man den Ring nur erwärmen und er lässt sich recht leicht abziehen, aber manchmal löst er sich eben auch dann wenn er es nicht soll.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Nimm 10Min  Epoxi 2K. Den bekommst Du mit viel Hitze auch wieder los, aber er löst sich nicht durch Sonneneinstrahlung so wie vielleicht Heißkleber. Also das Zeug zu gleichen Teilen anrüren und etwas davon auf den Blank geben. Ring drüberstecken und etwas hin und herdrehen, damit sich der Kleber noch besser verteilt. Dann den rausgelaufenen Kleber mit einem Tuch abwischen und in 10 Minuten kannste wieder Fischen gehen. Hält wirklich superfest.
Solltest Du ihn irgendwann wieder lösen wollen nimmst du dazu eine Heißluftpistole und erwärmst damit den Ring von außen. Dann löst er sich auch wieder.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Hi rheinangler-NOL,

ich habe immer nen Stift Heißkleber im Angelkoffer. Den hat man mit nem Feuerzeug schnell heiß gemacht und den Ring wieder an der Rute befestigt. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Knispel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi rheinangler-NOL,
> 
> ich habe immer nen Stift Heißkleber im Angelkoffer. Den hat man mit nem Feuerzeug schnell heiß gemacht und den Ring wieder an der Rute befestigt.
> 
> Gruß Lepo



Besitze zwar keine Teleruten mehr, aber so hab ich das früher auch gemacht


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Für die Not habe ich auch immer Heißkleber dabei wenn ich unterwegs bin. Dazu muß gesagt werden, daß es unterschiedliche Kleberarten gibt. Das fängt mit der Farbe an und hört mit der Klebekraft und schmelztemperatur auf...


----------



## Fangnix (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Es kann sein, das der Ring von Werk aus ne Nummer zu groß für den Blank ist. Dann erstmal mit Tesa o.ä. unterfüttern und dann festkleben. Sonnst klebst du dich dumm und dusselig mit allen möglichen Klebersorten und der Ring geht trotzden wieder ab...

Welchen von den nun Vorgeschlagenen Klebersorten du nimmst, ist meiner Meinund nach fast egal. Wenn du Heiskleber nimmst, Ring hochschieben, ggf. unterfüttern, den Blank einmal rundrum mit Kleber einschmieren. Ist der Kleber zu schnell hart, macht nichts, den Ring einfach mit einem Feuerzeug heiß machen (Finger nicht verbrennen!) und einfach drüberschieben, der warme Ring schmilst den Kleber wieder und wenn alles kalt ist, hast du eine sichere Verbindung.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Heissklebepistole auf dem blank wär mir zu riskannt


----------



## kkanone (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Hallo Leute,

hab meine erste Reparatur gerade hinter mir.

Als 2K Uhu plus sofort fest (nach 5 min fest) besorgt > angerührt > auf gereinigten Blank verteilt > Ring kurz drüber und etwas gedreht > nochmal runter gedreht und wieder drauf > hat gefunzt  der Ring hält mit Sicherheit.

Da der Kleber in einer praktischen Klarsichtbox ist, hat der in meinem Angelkoffer einen festen Platz bekommen.

Danke nochmal für Eure vielen Tipps #6 

|bla: Konrad


----------



## Fangnix (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Ja, der Kleber hält natürlich, mit dem klebe ich auch immer meine Wobbler zusammen. Das Problem ist aber, wie bekommst du den Ring runter, wenn der irgendwie beschädigt ist?
Das ist nicht all zu einfach, kannst du nur hoffen, das dein Ring die Rute überlebt.


----------



## kkanone (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm 10Min Epoxi 2K. Den bekommst Du mit viel Hitze auch wieder los, aber er löst sich nicht durch Sonneneinstrahlung so wie vielleicht Heißkleber. Also das Zeug zu gleichen Teilen anrüren und etwas davon auf den Blank geben. Ring drüberstecken und etwas hin und herdrehen, damit sich der Kleber noch besser verteilt. Dann den rausgelaufenen Kleber mit einem Tuch abwischen und in 10 Minuten kannste wieder Fischen gehen. Hält wirklich superfest.
> Solltest Du ihn irgendwann wieder lösen wollen nimmst du dazu eine Heißluftpistole und erwärmst damit den Ring von außen. Dann löst er sich auch wieder.


 
@fangnix   Wie Bondex schon geschrieben hat würde ich es dann tun 

Rute war heute im Test und ich kann nur sagen > leichter Regen > viel Wind > ein paar Hänger > zwa nix gefangen :c :c :c  ABER der Ring hält


----------



## Fangnix (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

Mit der Heißluftpistole an den Blank, da hätte ich mehr Angst um den Blank als wenn ich ein venig Heißkleber draufschmiere. Naja, is nicht meine Rute und vielleicht ist das auch nicht so dramatisch wie ich das befürchte.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rutenring locker > Was tun ???*

@rheinangler-NOL:
dann tu mal noch ein wenig Azeton mit in den Angelkoffer, damit Du zum kleben vorreinigen kannst. #h 

Mit der Heißluftpistole an den Blank ---> dann kannst Du die Rute auch gleich in die Mülltonne werfen, denn die Erhitzung des 2K-Klebers zerstört meißt auch die Blankstruktur im erwärmten Bereich!  #q 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------

